#ubuntu-tour 2010-11-22
<UndiFineD> so with .po files we would X# files for each lang one, but double in text length as we currently have
#ubuntu-tour 2010-11-24
<Muscovy> Hello all.
<Muscovy> I think we ought to expand the Firefox chapter.
<Muscovy> Since web browsing is so relevant to most people.
<Muscovy> Also, I think in about a week we should do the beta release.
<Muscovy> I just want to get the menu dupe bug fixed first.
<cassidyjames> Hi guys, I'm Cassidy James, that guy who wrote the Ubuntu Guide. (http://ubuntu-guide.org/)
<cassidyjames> I saw the Ubuntu Tour site and was wondering if you'd like to use the Ubuntu Guide theme.
<cassidyjames> I can also help out with the Ubuntu Guide site.
<cassidyjames> *Ubuntu Tour
#ubuntu-tour 2010-11-26
<Muscovy> Hello all.
<UndiFineD> o/
#ubuntu-tour 2010-11-27
<Muscovy> It seems the chapter dupe issue is beyond my ability to fix.
<Muscovy> Anyone pretty good with Python?
<Omega> Muscovy: Do you know where the problem is?
<Muscovy> Omega: nope.
<Muscovy> I don't know why, but it happens whenever there's stuff in /usr/share/ubuntu-tour.
<Muscovy> I'm 99% sure it doesn't scan any dir other than the one it sits in.
<Muscovy> ...I's better check in case I'm going insane.
<Muscovy> Oh!
<Muscovy> I found the origins.
<Muscovy> This has been REALLY puzzling me because searching for "/usr/share/ubuntu-tour" only shows up unrelated uses.
<Muscovy> There's some weird glob.glob function that takes that path but without slashes.
<Muscovy> 		dirs = glob.glob(os.path.join(os.getcwd(), "tours", "*")) + glob.glob(os.path.join("/", "usr","share","ubuntu-tour","tours","*")) + glob.glob(os.path.join(os.path.expanduser('~'), ".ubuntu-tour", "tours", "*"))
<Omega> yes
<Omega> that funtion checks three places
<Omega> so, it can give you a maximum of three times the pages
<Muscovy> Fixed. :D
<Muscovy> I removed the /usr/share/ubuntu-tour check, since checking the current dir always does what we want.
<Muscovy> Later it would be nice if someone smarter made it check against duplicate chapters in ~/.ubuntu-tour.
<Muscovy> But at least we don't have any other embarrassing issues hanging around. I think.
<UndiFineD> \o/
<Muscovy> I'm uploading it to bzr and the PPAs.
<Omega> :|
<Omega> I fixed it too
<Muscovy> Did you push that one?
<Muscovy> I didn't do bzr yet.
<Omega> Not yet
<Muscovy> Mind if I do this one, since it's got the Debian changelog?
<Omega> 			dirs = glob.glob(os.path.join(os.getcwd(), "tours", "*"))
<Omega> 		elif os.path.exists(os.path.join("/", "usr","share","ubuntu-tour","tours")):
<Omega> 			dirs = glob.glob(os.path.join("/", "usr","share","ubuntu-tour","tours","*"))
<Omega> 		elif os.path.exists(os.path.join(os.path.expanduser('~'), ".ubuntu-tour", "tours")):
<Omega> 			dirs = glob.glob(os.path.join(os.path.expanduser('~'), ".ubuntu-tour", "tours", "*"))
<Omega> missed a line: if os.path.exists(os.path.join(os.getcwd(), "tours")):
<Muscovy> Maybe I'm reading that wrong, but does it work?
<Muscovy> ...wait, I think I see it.
<Omega> It checks if the directories exist and if they do it makes dirs the directories
<Muscovy> It's reading from /usr/share/ubuntu-tours if it can't find ./tours, right?
<Omega> It tries the current directory first, then /usr/.... then ~/.ubuntu-tour/tours
<Muscovy> Push that one to the branch.
<Omega> k
<Omega> Heh, it seems that my bzr is locked
<Muscovy> :|
<Omega> Let me try to fix this.
<Omega> I never had this problem with git ):
<Muscovy> What's the error?
<Omega> Unable to obtain lock file:///home/omega/Projects/ubuntu-tour/.bzr/branch/lock
<Muscovy> Hmm.
<Muscovy> Maybe just branch revision 404 and copy the file over?
<Muscovy> ...did it say who was holding the lock, Omega?
<Muscovy> 'cause I had the bzr commit page open this whole time.
<Omega> Yeah
<Omega> nautilus has it
<Omega> I have it
<Omega> I think it's groundcontrol.
<Omega> Okay, so I deleted my branch
<Omega> and brached again
<Omega> and it worked this time
<Omega> Pushed
<Omega> Muscovy: Anything else that needs hacking?
<Muscovy> I don't think so.
<Muscovy> I'm working on making http://ubuntutour.org/ a little more snazzy.
<Omega> Oooh. :-)
<MichealH> Muscovy: I could do that!
<Muscovy> Sure.
<MichealH> Muscovy: :D
<Muscovy> Let me just push what I have to the branch.
<MichealH> Muscovy: Fellow people of the #webdevel community could help too
<MichealH> Muscovy: What branch?
<Muscovy> Hang on, just pushing it...
<Muscovy> LP seems awfully slow to display the branch. :|
<Muscovy> MichealH: https://code.launchpad.net/~muscovy/+junk/ubuntu-tour-site
<Muscovy> Sorry about the wait.
<MichealH> No Problem!
<MichealH> Muscovy: You migth like to join #webdevel :)
<MichealH> *migth
<MichealH> *might
<Muscovy> I'm a bit amateur when it comes to html. :P
<MichealH> That channle WILL be of help :)
<MichealH> Need all of the work we can get ;)
<Muscovy> Indeed.
<MichealH> I mean, only 1 person comes in every 3 days or so :P
<Omega> I'm doing an update from karmic to maverick :|
<Muscovy> ...oh dear.
<Omega> This box is so old.
<MichealH> Muscovy: I have a nice, minimalistic design idea for the website :D
<Muscovy> Oh? :D
<MichealH> Muscovy: I made a Launchpad Progect for it
<MichealH> *Project
<MichealH> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-tour-website
<MichealH> hh...
<MichealH> Oh well It takes you to translations :P
<Muscovy> I'll import my bzr branch and set my syncbot to use the new team's bzr.
<MichealH> Okay :)
<MichealH> Syncbot?
<Muscovy> Do you know how to import branches? I can't figure it out.
<MichealH> Muscovy: I will sort this out
<Muscovy> :D
<MichealH> Do a merge?
<MichealH> I can login :L
<MichealH> *can't
<MichealH> O get an OOPS message
<Muscovy> Generally the oops fixed themselves if you try again.
<Muscovy> And yes, we want a merge.
<MichealH> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<MichealH> We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<MichealH> (Error ID: OOPS-1792A1723)
<MichealH> Thats weird...
<MichealH> It let me logon from your page ONLY
<MichealH> :L
<MichealH> Muscovy: Can you change the Website Images to the Tour Icon?
<Muscovy> Sure.
<Muscovy> Maybe that with a globe in the corner?
<MichealH> That would look good
<MichealH> Muscovy: Out of Intrest, How Is the site running? A server, Host?
<Muscovy> Shared host.
<MichealH> Ah
<MichealH> Muscovy: can I /msg you then?
<Muscovy> Sure.
<FabienWang> hi
<FabienWang> :)
<Muscovy> :D
<Omega> Hello!
<MichealH> Muscovy: PING
<jasono> Hello. Where is the public Key for the Tour PPA
<jasono> Do we have a Public Key?
<Muscovy> I think we do.
<Muscovy> The launchpad one, right?
<jasono> Yes
<jasono> Trying to add the PPA, but there is an error.
<Muscovy> 1024R/925D4E1F is daily.
<Muscovy> You can find the on the PPA pages,
<jasono> Was unavailable whe nI went to the Launchpad.
<jasono> When I
<Muscovy> The keyserver goes down every now and then.
<jasono> Oh
<MichealH> Muscovy: Here?
<MichealH> Omega: Avalible?
<Omega> Here.
<MichealH> Omega: Can I quickly /msg you?
<Omega> Yes.
<Muscovy> I'm looking forward to making a web.ubuntutour.org or something for online reading of the tour. :D
<Omega> :D
#ubuntu-tour 2010-11-28
<Muscovy> Any edits for http://openetherpad.org/7jAZk435OA ?
<UndiFineD> At the exact moment /  Currently is my only suggestion
<Muscovy> I'm feeling impatient, so I think we should start rolling this out in a few hours. :D
<Omega> Muscovy: Mention that contributors are welcomed.
<Muscovy> Good one.
<Muscovy> The world is liable to explode tomorrow.
<Muscovy> In a good way.
<MichealH> Hey Muscovy
<Omega> Hey guys.
<MichealH> Hey Omega
<Omega> :>
<Muscovy> Hello.
<MichealH> Muscovy: Check out the Beta site... Its SWEET!
<MichealH> The Navigation gave me the most issues :/
<Omega> 'introducing all new aspects of the Linux OS.'
<MichealH> I dunno It was a test
<Omega> Ah
<Omega> New users won't know what a Linux OS is
<MichealH> Can someone write up something for the Home Page?
<Muscovy> I could.
<MichealH> I will be adding a footer then BAM... Thats it really
<MichealH> Muscovy: Great!
<MichealH> ATM I only have the h2 tag working
<MichealH> There is no h1 ( I dunno why I did that but yeah)
<Muscovy> I'd make the fonts a little bit bigger if I were you.
<MichealH> Kay
<MichealH> Its 12 px atm
<Muscovy> But I like the greyscale.
<MichealH> what would you reccomed?
<MichealH> 15px?
<Muscovy> Probably 13/14.
<Muscovy> What font is it?
<MichealH> Arial
<MichealH> Its now on 14px
<MichealH> The grey is a nice #333 :)
<MichealH> I could use the Ubuntu font?
<MichealH> For Headings
<Muscovy> I think that'd look nice.
<Muscovy> When I did some reworking of the old site I made headings ubuntu and body freesans.
<Muscovy> I'd keep arial as the backup font though.
<Muscovy> Seeming as... ahem, certain browsers do not have ubuntu or freesans, or indeed many other fonts.
<Muscovy> Thanks for doing this, MichealH. I'm not that great at html/css.
<MichealH> Muscovy: No problem!
<MichealH> Muscovy: Have you written the text for the homepage?
<Muscovy> Not quite yet. :P
<MichealH> :P
<MichealH> HURRY UP ;
<MichealH> *;)
<MichealH> I was thinking that the Team Leaders should Blog on the site, whats your view?
<Muscovy> I'm not sure.
<Muscovy> We brought that up a while back, but we couldn't think of much to say.
<MichealH> Im sure we will soon have lots to say!
<MichealH> When people bring out tours and releases, we could/should blog about it.
<Omega> I can finally tell everyone about my cat!
<Omega> I need to get one first though.
<MichealH> ;)
<MichealH> I meant in terms of ubuntu tour
<MichealH> My thing is now complete (ish)
<MichealH> I think a blog will be nice
<MichealH> A place for custom tours?
<MichealH> Muscovy: ^^
<Muscovy> XD
<Muscovy> When we have stuff like that going on maybe.
<Muscovy> And nice one, Omega.
<MichealH> Muscovy: Check the beta site now!
<MichealH> :D
<Muscovy> Hmm.
<Muscovy> I'd make the heading links bigger and fix that weird thing with the lineup of "Ubuntu Tour".
<Muscovy> And I'd like to see some sort of light colour or the dots in the background.
<Muscovy> But I like it. :D
<MichealH> :D
<MichealH> Fixed and Fixed.
<MichealH> And going to fix xP
<MichealH> Muscovy: All fixed.
<MichealH> Now look
<MichealH> Internet Explorer = Twat
<MichealH> It dont work :(
<MichealH> Chrome works though
<Muscovy> Well nothing works in IE. :P
<MichealH> :d
<Muscovy> In the old site, the tabs worked badly in IE.
<MichealH> Muscovy: Is that site good?
<Muscovy> In the WII BROWSER they worked fine. :P
<Muscovy> Well, no. :P
<MichealH> Muscovy: Its seriously screwed up in IE
<MichealH> IE = Fail at CSS
<Muscovy> Ok, only criticism on this site, I'm not sure we need the bottom links.
<Muscovy> I'd say either remove them or add lots more.
<MichealH> Muscovy: Think of more pages to add :P
<MichealH> Blog!
<MichealH> XD
<Muscovy> Oh, and "Ubuntu Tour" is still odd.
<Muscovy> http://i.imgur.com/Y48ko.png
<MichealH> Muscovy: We should add a Blog to make more footer links
<MichealH> Muscovy: Try now
<Muscovy> http://i.imgur.com/abf8h.png
<MichealH> Omega: Check ot that beautiful Beta site now!
<MichealH> *out
<MichealH> Muscovy: When is our next meeting?
<MichealH> Have we got one planned?
<Omega> I don't think so
<Omega> but we should plan one soon
<Muscovy> Not yet, though we should have one soon.
<MichealH> As being as I am a Project Leader should I set up a vote?
<MichealH> What site is it that you use?
<Omega> MichealH: The only problem is, you don't have anyone to lead :P
<Muscovy> Sure you can se tone up, we need one soon.
<Muscovy> I've always used doodle, not sure what other good sites there are.
<MichealH> I can use doodle
<Muscovy> Probably have at least one weekend day in the poll.
<Muscovy> I generally do Fr/Sat or Sat/Sun, or Sun/Mon.
<Muscovy> That was we can get the most people there.
<MichealH> Omega: :O I can help be a organiser too? Im already the Website man ;)
<Omega> Don't steal my do-nothing job :>
<Omega> the man we should be thanking is Muscovy
<MichealH> Muscovy: Understood, Thanks
<Omega> He's done so much
<MichealH> Yup
<MichealH> I have plans too
<Muscovy> :D
<Muscovy> Plans are good.
<MichealH> World Domination! Muwhahahahahahahahah I mean uhh... moo?
<MichealH> xD
<MichealH> Should I have +t in here?
<Muscovy> Nope.
<Muscovy> I don't think anyone's vandaized the topic yet.
<Muscovy> And it's easier if people can just set it.
<MichealH> Oh yeah the chans not +t My bad :P
<MichealH> I could get an arrangement for us to use MootBot in #ubuntu-meeting
<Muscovy> What's MootBot?
<MichealH> Its a meeting bot
<MichealH> I know how to drive her
<Omega> Oh yeah.
<MichealH> Wanna give it a shot and seehow it goes?
<Omega> That's what I'm talking about.
<MichealH> Omega seems to like the idea
<MichealH> :)
<MichealH> We can have it booked anytime Saturday or Sunday
<MichealH> Uh Oh I hear Thunder :O
<MichealH> Weird, Its been snowing how CAN it thunder?
<Muscovy> Don't question the weather.
<Muscovy> It does what it does. Sense is optional.
<MichealH> Yup
<MichealH> :S I dont like thunder
 * MichealH hides
 * MichealH shivers
<MichealH> I think its gone
<MichealH> :]
<MichealH> Anyway...
* MichealH changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List | Check out http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour-admins/+archive/daily | Next Meeting Poll: http://www.doodle.com/ak3nzucep8ipcucw
<MichealH> Viola!
<Muscovy> MichealH, what is the first time on the calendar for you?
<MichealH> Muscovy I did it :D
<MichealH> Muscovy, huh?
<Muscovy> I'm not sure if you got the time zones set up.
<Muscovy> It looks like they're all for your time zone, not for each viewer.
<MichealH> Uhh
<MichealH> Oops
<Muscovy> You don't happen to live on the west coast of North America, do you? :P
 * MichealH fixes
<MichealH> How do I fix?
